# Hanae Morie



## sbetsy (Feb 2, 2006)

Last time I was at Sephora I got a sample of Hanae Morie. I can't stop thinking about it! It's so pretty and elegant. Anyone own this one?


----------



## user3 (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't know if they still make them but I always loved the bottles with butterflies on them!

I really liked the butterfly perfume but it never lasted long on me.

Of course unless you are talking about HM...which I have not had the pleasure of trying yet.


----------



## sbetsy (Feb 3, 2006)

I think they do still make those bottles - or maybe it was just the boxes with the butterflies on them that I remember lol.

I like it too but maybe you are right - it does need reapplication. Of course, a lot of perfumes do benefit from a reapplication...

I haven't tried HM yet - that's the men's one, no?


----------

